

Marketplaces are eating firms - tomblomfield
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/22/marketplaces-are-eating-firms/

======
CmonDev
"Typical markups in law firms or consulting firms might be 4x, e.g. a worker
making $50 per hour would get billed out at $200. The same person on a
marketplace might raise their rate to $75 to compensate for utilization, but
the end price to the customer might end up at $85 – $95 per hour."

Doesn't work for IT same way, obviously. Luckily the average quality matches
the average price + time wasted.

